# The last of my FBE



## chippin-in (Sep 27, 2012)

I used the last 2 FBE cookies I had and made these clocks. Im donating them both, 1 to the school for the Octoberfest silent auction and the other to the mens group at church for the silent auction at the golf tournament.

On my info sheet I valued these at $75.00 to $100.00. Does that seem accurate?

Thanks for lookin

[attachment=11236]

[attachment=11237]

[attachment=11238]

[attachment=11239]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 27, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> I used the last 2 FBE cookies I had and made these clocks. Im donating them both, 1 to the school for the Octoberfest silent auction and the other to the mens group at church for the silent auction at the golf tournament.
> 
> On my info sheet I valued these at $75.00 to $100.00. Does that seem accurate?
> 
> Thanks for lookin



very nice lookin clocks i got make some yep duck


----------



## DomInick (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are beautiful. And the price sound good. 
With a great cause.


----------

